# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Làng chài Hàm Ninh _Phú Quốc

## travelvietnam

Xã Hàm Ninh nằm trên bờ biển phía Ðông đảo, sau lưng là núi rừng, trước mặt là  như người hoài cổ trở lại làng xưa. Cuộc sống ở đây gần như còn giữ nguyên vẻ hoang sơ với nhà tranh vách tre tạm bợ. Nghề chính vẫn là nghề lặn ngọc trai, bắt hải sâm (đồn đột) và giăng lưới ghẹ.

Biển Hàm Ninh ra xa vài trăm thước mà vẫn còn cạn. Khi nước ròng, bãi cát mênh mông chạy tít ra xa, lúc nước lên, tràn ngập bãi, vào tận mé rừng.Ðứng trên bãi Hàm Ninh, các hòn thuộc quần đảo Hải Tặc (của Hà Tiên) ló dạng xa xa. Chệch về Ðông Nam, hòn Nghệ mờ mờ trên làn nước biếc. Phía Nam là mũi ông Ðội - mũi đất cuối cùng của đảo

Thăm Hàm Ninh vào sáng sớm hay vào những đêm trăng thì mới thưởng ngoạn hết vẻ đẹp của vùng biển này. Tại đây khách du lich sẽ được thưởng thức cảnh nhật nguyệt trôi bồng bềnh trên mặt biển ...


Làng chài Hàm Ninh

Ðến đây mà chưa thưởng thức ghẹ luộc thì coi như chưa trọn vẹn. Ghẹ là đặc sản vùng này, gần như lúc nào cũng có. Những con ghẹ vừa bắt lên đem luộc, màu đỏ tươi, thịt chắc nịt, chấm muối tiêu chanh thì ngọt biết chừng nào !


.


Ghẹ luộc_Đặc sản du lich Phu Quoc.

Tại Hàm Ninh, khách du lich có thể dừng chân tại Quán Kim Cương để ăn trưa, thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống và bán hải sản khô. ĐT : (077) 3849978.

Phu Quoc là huyện đảo lớn nhất nước Việt Nam , là hòn đảo ngọc thu hút lượng khách du lich đáng kể bởi thế mạnh về ẩm thực và là hòn đảo du lich nổi tiếng với các thắng cảnh đẹp tự nhiên, còn hoang sơ với các bãi tắm sạch đẹp dòng nước trogn xanh như Bãi Sao, Bãi Dài, Bãi Trường. Chiếm đia hình thuận lợi vế ngành du lich biển đảo, việc các khach san tai Phu Quoc hay resort hay các nhà hàng cung cấp ẩm thực đăc sản của huyện đảo Phu Quoc đã ngày càng thu hút khách du lich Phu Quoc về đây hàng năm với lượt khách ngày càng tăng, bởi khách du lich không chỉ đi theo Tour tham quan các cảnh đẹp , khám phá hòn đảo ngọc , mà còn vì dịch vụ nghỉ dưỡng trong các khach san tai Phu Quoc, hay các khu resort nằm san sát biển với không khí trong lành và khung cảnh tuyệt vời làm cho tâm trạng khách du lich mỗi dịp vế Phu Quoc như về với chính mình. Một số khach san mà khách du lich có thể tham khảo như: khach san Kim Hoa, khach san Hòa Bình, khach san Thiên Thanh, khach san Hương Biển, khach san Sài Gòn Phu Quoc, khach san Biển Xanh, khach san Gió Biển, khach san Anh Đào, khach san Mai Hồng, khach san Phương Đông, Resort Eden, Resort Long Beach , Resort Chen Sea, Resort Lave randa ......



Khach san tai Phu Quoc.

----------

